# New timeshare coming in daytona



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.news-journalonline.com/a...-plan-renovation-of-Daytona-timeshare-complex

looks like someone purchased the Grand Seas resort and plans to remodel it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 4, 2014)

They also purchased the common areas so how does that work when timeshare owners do not own a portion of the common areas? I suppose it is basically the same but instead of capital improvements to the common areas it is in the management fee or a "use fee" if it is managed by someone else or independent.


----------



## silentg (Nov 23, 2014)

Exploria Resorts now owns Summer Bay in Clermont


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 24, 2014)

silentg said:


> Exploria Resorts now owns Summer Bay in Clermont



Huh? Summer Bay = Exploria. It's the same peep.
.


----------

